# super moon, super trout, 9lber...



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

went out late last nite and waded one of our favorite night time spots with my buddy Dan, landed a beast of a trout. she measured at 31.75 inches and weighed 9.3lbs. she hit a black/chart she dog in a foot of water. i fought her for 5 min and the entire time i was certain i had a upper slot red. wasnt until she was done and on her side at the end when i realized what i had. she never broke the surface during the battle. we took many pics and none do this fish justice, it was the biggest trout either of us had ever seen.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you send her back home?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's schweet! On a topwater, at night, even schweeter!!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice trout man.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome! Wish I coulda gotten out there!


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Reloder28 said:


> Did you send her back home?


the honest to god truth, we tried. we really did man, my partner and i were quite aways apart from eachother and i just about sprinted as fast as i could to him with the fish on the boga and i tried to keep her submerged but with the water being only a ft deep, i guess she wasnt getting enough water. my partner will testify to this but i really felt horrible. i told him we have to try and revive her still. we walked with her trying to get some flow through her gills for 10 min and she stayed belly up the entire time. ive released many sows, its kinda bitter sweet but this girl is ending up on my wall.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice fish! She should make a heck of a mount. Make sure you post some pics when you get her hung up!


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

jeff.w said:


> Nice fish! She should make a heck of a mount. Make sure you post some pics when you get her hung up!


absolutely! thanks brotha


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

that she beast is what night fishing is all about, good shot spots!!!!!! On a side note and the way the belly looks a little drained in the photo it appears to me she atleast got rid of her eggs. I mean a fish over 31 inces this time of year she should have been over 10!!!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Some guys may say something about keeping a trout like that. That is a once in a lifetime trout. It is no different the hanging that trophy buck on the wall. ANYBODY can make a replica of a fish even if they did catch it and believe me many do . That trout deserves the respect of a quantity taxidermist. Don't spare anything on the cost. Find you the very best live fish mount taxi you can find. Just because the do great replicas does'nt mean they do great live mounts. Ask around on here for some advice on where to go.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

could not agree more rusty, great fish and post!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice man! Congratulations on a huge fish! Im a little jealous...


-mac-


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow!!! Awesome catch


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice catch! It's a shame you couldn't revive her, but at least you tried.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

What an awesome fish. The mount will be beautiful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drill1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats a nice fish there. I still have not tried the night fishing thing but it's getting more enticing.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

spots said:


> the honest to god truth, we tried. we really did we walked with her trying to get some flow through her gills for 10 min and she stayed belly up the entire time.


Sometimes all you can do is all you can do. Can't argue with an honest effort.

I'm proud for you.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagCongratulation,very nice trout!!!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Just is a once in a lifetime catch! Super nice fish! I would have no problem keeping that trout and telling people I did. She'll be an awesome mount, congrats for sure! :cheers:


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Fish of a lifetime for sure.Good for you! Not many people will ever catch one of that caliber.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! Fish of a life time. Congrats brother. That's gonna look sweet on the wall.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep - night time fishing is good!

Humble Fisherman


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

black and chartreuse... cannot beat it.


----------



## PQ (May 12, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW.......I'm jealous man. Very nice trout, one of a lifetime.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats! very nice job!


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Reloder28 said:


> Sometimes all you can do is all you can do. Can't argue with an honest effort.
> 
> I'm proud for you.


Thanks man. We tried, my buddy will tell u I was really down about not being able to revive her. He asked me afterwe took all the pics what I wanted to do and I said man we have to revive her, she has to swim off. She just didn't have it in her anymore and I felt terrible.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

spots said:


> Thanks man. We tried, my buddy will tell u I was really down about not being able to revive her. He asked me afterwe took all the pics what I wanted to do and I said man we have to revive her, she has to swim off. She just didn't have it in her anymore and I felt terrible.


It's not whether you get to release the fish all the time...in these cases...no matter how corny it sounds...it is the action and thought that counts.

Don't let that get ya down, enjoy the fact that you caught such an awesome fish! Congratulations on both the catching and the desire to do the right thing.

Five


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Awesome....nice gator!!!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Fantastic.... congrats


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow Amazing!!! Your are about a month to early on this catch. Could have won yourself a nice boat in the S.T.A.R. Tourny with this bad boy! Congrats!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats. Super nice fish!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! That thing is HUGE! Congrats bro on catching her. Too bad she couldnt be revived. But to be perfectly honest. I woulda kept that one! Beautiful Girl sir! Find her a nice resting place on the wall and get er done right!... signed..Jealous Dip..LMAO! ...Wow


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Spectacular fish!!! It's great that you tried to release her, but don't let the fact that you couldn't throw a shadow on the memory of what could be the biggest fish of your life. 
B


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

when I got the text at 4am I couldn't get back to sleep, lets just say I was at the launch a little early. Lol...... Im glad that spot paid off for you and im very jealous...... congrats


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done...:cheers: ( I*was *feelin' good about a couple of 22inchers my buddy and I got this morning at Baffin...)

.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You tried, what else can you say?

And maybe it was just her time and sounds like she gave you a great fight.


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful fish, congratulations!


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

nice man! thanks for sharing... great story.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome fish man. u did all u could. She will make a awesome mount! congrats!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Great fish, but when they go belly up there is not much else you can do. She will look good on the wall. Congrats on the trophy. I've only had one encounter with a 32" class speck. That fish was landed quickly, still green and released. I can only hope she survived but you never know. I still remember the feeling of watching that fish swim away and that was about 18 years ago. It's a shame you could not experience the thrill of watching her swim free but sometimes they give up the ghost during the battle.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice fish, my pulse would still be racing!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Trout of a lifetime!!! Congrats.


----------



## Costa Loca (Mar 21, 2012)

Whoa! Thats big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Big congrats on the 30inch club, great fish


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome. How long did it take before you stopped shaking? Buck fever has nothing on a 30+ inch trout.


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

Dear Yoda,
I am ready for the jedi training
Sincerely,
Luke Skywalker

Awesome fish dude!


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats she's a beauty


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Nife fish! Topwater in less than a foot of water, I bet that was one awesome blow up!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Trout !!


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments fellas, I wasn't shaking much, I think because I was in mor disbelief of what just happened and what was on my boga. The blowup wasn't huge and thunderous, more subtle and quiet. During the fight I thought I was fighting an upper slot red, not once did I even suspect trout. She never thrashed around shaking head on the surface, just solid wait with a few line ripping runs. It wasn't until she was done and came up in view of my headlamp when I realized she was a trout, the biggest I've ever seen. My stomach fell out of my arse and i panicked. I didn't know whether to boga her or bear hug her. But at that point she was done, she just layed there easy for me to put the boga on her jaw. We battled for a few minutes so she was exhausted. When I had gone home I had been up and awake for 24 hrs yet I was so filled with adrenaline excitement and complete awe that I couldn't sleep. I keep thinking about when I first saw her and I get this big smile and feeling of astonishment. Just wow.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice Fish! :smile:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

You would of got some "green" from me Spots, but it says I need to spread some around first. Amazing fish especially at night.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way 2 Cool man, you cracked the 30" mark!! Way to go!! That picture looked like a nice big ole trout for sure!! Post a picture of the mount when you get it and take it to someone that will do a GREAT job!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome fish! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on the catch and a great fish, green your way on the effort to release. Now get her mounted and get it done right that is the trout of a lifetime.


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*30+*

Sa-Weet! Very nice! Congrats!:fireworks


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome bud. Good job. Pleasantly surprised no ***** remarks came from reading every post concerning a revival that would not have happened. Green to you all the way around.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

green to ya awsome trout


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Fish!!


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Catch of a life time. Also on a she dog at night can't beat it and I'm super jealous. Been throwing that bait for a long time in dark conditions and get hell for it. Expect academy to have empty racks after this post. Congrats.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Nice fish*

*Hey Spots, a very good trout and perhaps your "personal best". Hard work and paying your dues, eventually pays off. Nothing cooler than big trout. Curious if you have seen my new book "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...With Best of the Best Fishers"? wos *


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with everyone, if you tried that is good enough! AWESOME specimen and way to go brother, like Mac said, I'm jealllloouuusss! Should make a sweat mount! Rusty has it right though, a replica doesn't do the real thing justice. Pics can only go so far when getting a sow mounted.....just wish I could mount one, a trophy trout that is, not a sow. Done that once too many times in my life! ;0 Lol !


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

wos said:


> *Hey Spots, a very good trout and perhaps your "personal best". Hard work and paying your dues, eventually pays off. Nothing cooler than big trout. Curious if you have seen my new book "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...With Best of the Best Fishers"? wos *


No I haven't read your book but I have been needing to. I've heard good things in reference to it.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

beast of a trout!!!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Good golly miss molly!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Right Place, Right Time, Right Tactic = Right Feech.. You got that RIGHT !!

Congratulations !!!


----------



## midnight5 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice catch.


Russ


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Spots, that is a fish of a lifetime. Chances are she had just spawned, strong moon, up shallow, soft stomach, etc. You did your very best, don't sweat not getting her released. 
Good job!!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice fish man!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! That thing is HUGE! Congrats bro on catching her. Too bad she couldnt be revived. But to be perfectly honest. I woulda kept that one! Beautiful Girl sir! Find her a nice resting place on the wall and get er done right!... signed..Jealous Dip..LMAO! ...Wow


 X2. Congrats. Thats a heck of a fish. Looking forward to the mount pics!:camera:


----------



## muchtodo (Dec 11, 2009)

If your in the Star Tournament this could be even sweeter. Great catch


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great fish, she will look great on the wall. My brother caught a 31" 9.75lbs spec and got her mounted. He passed away a year later. I have the fish in my home office and get to look at it everyday. Its a great trophy! Congrats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Really nice fish; ain't night wading cool?

TH


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great fish! Congrats.


----------



## The Hook Remover Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats on the trophy!!


----------

